# Missing Mouse! Red, jingly, and missing an ear.



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jingle mouse has been stolen and tortured in the washer... now he's in the dryer!

Shepherd Book says,* "I'll save you jingle mouse!!"*


(sorry it's so blurry, he's SO hard to take pictures of... and yes, right after I saw all the lint I cleaned the trap and wiped it down).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Run Jingle Mouse, run!! Your days may be numbered now I'm afraid! Yes, sometimes it take a photo to point out the messes we live with. I took a pic of a cat and it was only then that I noticed the spots of crud on the wall behind him! Scrubber in hand I washed all the walls behind the cages. Good for one day!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!!! "Here I come to save the day..." 

Where are you, little buddy? Hang in there, I'm coming for you!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He followed the bell while I gathered up my socks from yesterday (the toy was mixed up in my dirty socks) and stood on the dryer to watch me drop him into the washer. He sat outside the closed doors and waited until I switched the laundry and watched him go in the dryer, them when I went to pull that load out he was RIGHT there until I handed him back. He immediately carried him off to shuffle and chew on him.

Jingle mouse is the toy that I most often find in the blankets when I make the bed every morning.. He beings him to bed with him often.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is sweet! A kitty and his mousy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This would have made the CUTEST video!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How hilarious is it that Book's motivation for rescuing Mr. Mouse from the evil machines is to make sure that he can continue to chew on him?!  Somehow, that seems so...wrong.  And yet I can't stop laughing. 

I hate doing laundry, so if my girls had a favorite toy, it would at this point have 12.5 years' worth of kitty saliva on it. 8O


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If a washable toy is anywhere on the floor and not in a toy basket on wash day..... it's getting washed.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww that's so sweet that book is so attached.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok well now the contents of my two toy baskets are embarrassed... 8O The only saving grace is that my girls don't play with them very much. 

Does MowMow have a favorite toy too?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, it's a YEOWW Catnip Heart which of course I can't wash. It's all gross and covered in MowMow spit.... He likes the cigar and the fish, but the heart for some reason is his favorite.

He also has this weird mesh cat toy.. I bought it back from NJ the last time i was there visiting family. It's freaky and weird but he loves it. The other two don't even look at it.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Jingle mouse smells like detergent! Book has to get his scent back on him. The Bounce scent is pleasant enough, but...


Do your boys like warm laundry?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In the winter they do. If it's a really cold winter day (or night), I'll toss their blankets in the dryer for them to warm up and then lay them back out and put a cat on each one.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is pretty smart and cute of Book. I wish my cats liked toys more. They play now and then for a few minutes but outside if their favorite play ground. I have a whole basket of toys I rotate as well as kitty tunnel, and all sorts of other things I bought early on. Now I don't spend my money.
I am hoping the cat tree gets used again sometime.


----------

